
Rise of the Rent Seeker: How the Subscription Economy Hurts Us - BuleBule
https://medium.com/@guisebule/rise-of-the-rent-seeker-how-the-subscription-economy-hurts-startups-entrepreneurs-its-af48fe98e555
======
BuleBule
Hello all, OP here! I have taken inspiration for a fair bit of content in this
article from comments made around the subject here on HN, so please do let me
know if I got it right, or if I did not and why.

